# Tiny Bug Thing- What is it?



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

I added plants to my tank about a week ago (no frogs yet). I didn't do anything special to clean them before planting them in the tank. A few days ago I saw one of these tiny little white/clear bug things crawling around in the tank, but since there was just one I didn't think much of it. But now today a bunch (about 20 or so) were crawling around like crazy when I was misting. I noticed them mostly on the fake vine and on the tank rim (I think trying to avoid being misted). Any idea what they are? These aren't springtails, are they? 
Image:








Video:


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks and sounds like a mite. Mites like it a bit dryer. They are mostly harmless. 99.9% of all vivs will end up with mites sooner or later. The most common ones we deal with are detritus mites and grain mites. They will be snacks for your frogs. More uncommon are predator mites that will hunt down and eat your microfauna. Microfauna is springtails, isopods, other mites, and whatever tiny bugs live and reproduce in your viv.
Most probably no big deal.


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

Eew, I was hoping they weren't mites! So I'll be adding springtails and isopods in a couple of days, do you think these mites might be a problem for them?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Probably not. Don't add your whole culture. You should always be culturing springtails and isopods on the side, even if established in your viv. Never know when you'll need them.


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow, great photo of a Mite, they are hard to photograph since they are so small. Might be a cyclamen mite? Can I use the photo on my African Violet web page?

Steve


----------

